#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo alguns equipamentos

## pu3rzr

Segue o link do mercado Livre de alguns equipamentos que estou vendendo motivo da venda fechei o provedor.
watts 51984003214

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...951ui-2hnd-_JM

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...krotik-750-_JM

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...0s-1sin-l5-_JM

alem dessas rbs tenho uns 300mt de fibra 1fo e alguns esoladores e fuzimec faco tuso por 350,00

----------

